# The Atari VCS: A simple review



## Zhongtiao1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Last week I received my Atari VCS! After three years, it was finally here in all of its glory.

It's built well, so well in fact I can't open it to install an M.2  (Apparently the first 100 or so had too much adhesive, so they won't open without pretty much ripping the whole thing apart. Mine was number 37).

I didn't buy the classic controller or the modern controller, so I can't speak to their quality.

The VCS uses its own debian based operating system called Atari OS. The store is very sparse at the moment due to it not being released to the public yet, however they do have the Atari VCS vault 1 and 2. In my opinion, these are the killer games and at this point, would be the reason you get one.

The Atari VCS vault 1 and 2 play old Atari arcade, 2600 and 5200 games. With both, you get around 150(?) old titles. While you can probably get a similar experience from emulators, I'm pretty sure they made their own in-house emulator for these games.

Missile Command Recharged on the other hand is kinda meh, even for being free. Also, Antstream Arcade sucks.

The OS itself is well thought out, it's just the little things that irk me. For instance, the "apps" they have are just links to Chrome pages. On random menus, my xbox one controller just won't work for some reason, but using the Atari VCS companion app does. It comes with 32GB of storage, but only 7GB is left to the user to install games.

You can boot from a USB and I will be installing Windows on a portable SSD after the holidays, but like I said above, no upgrading the RAM and adding an M.2 for me.

There's nothing inherently wrong with the Atari VCS, nothing that can't be fixed with updates (of which there's already been one). They've also committed to updating the OS every two to three weeks, so we'll see how that goes.

For the $200 I spent in the indiegogo campaign three years ago, it's a no-brainer. The AMD R1606G CPU (as much as I like to poke fun at it) is really capable, For the $400 it retails for at GameStop and Walmart, it becomes more of a stretch. The biggest pro currently is that you can boot any 64-bit OS on it, connect any USB accessories, and use it like a normal computer. While not the most powerful machine, it CAN push 4K, so it would be a great long term media box.

Overall, I'm really happy with it. While not the Series X killer we were _obviously_ expecting, it's still a good console. It was originally designed to be a competitor to the Switch, and I still believe it is more powerful, however, it will probably be more of a competitor to the Intellivision Amico and the as-of-yet unannounced SNK console. A "sub-generation" of consoles.


----------



## drenal (Dec 22, 2020)

you only paid $200 for it? not bad


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm just surprised the thing actually came out.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Dec 22, 2020)

Oh nice! Maybe worth it for $200


----------



## ital (Dec 23, 2020)

How does its raw power compare to a Shield TV and will they be making any more?


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Dec 23, 2020)

eh my Atari "computer system" is more atari vcs than the "atari vcs", first off it acutally runs on native 2600 hardware

with an atmega644, 64k and a 8910 psg

now i store a full tia frame-buffer, and still have 32k of ram to use for program code


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Dec 24, 2020)

replicashooter said:


> How does its raw power compare to a Shield TV and will they be making any more?



I'd say it's more powerful than a shield TV. More RAM, x86 CPU, multi boot support, etc.

Unfortunately, the next batch isn't arriving until March.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2021)

$399... Are they dilusional? With that amount I can afford a Series S, a beef meal, some cheap ass brick wine and some oz of weed too.

For $200 I would think about it seriously but 399 for a dualcore ryzen, 4GB DDR4 RAM, a 2 botton joystick and a cheap ass rebranded PowerA controller? Not even with your wallet.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Livekraft said:


> $399... Are they dilusional? With that amount I can afford a Series S, a beef meal, some cheap ass brick wine and some oz of weed too.
> 
> For $200 I would think about it seriously but 399 for a dualcore ryzen, 4GB DDR4 RAM, a 2 botton joystick and a cheap ass rebranded PowerA controller? Not even with your wallet.



I will say it emulates the Wii U flawlessly. I pretty much exclusively use it in Windows mode and use cemu with playnite so I only need a controller


----------



## ital (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone bitching about what this is and the cost has missed the point entirely. 

I think its a great device and hope it takes off because folks like me who want a small PC equivalent for emulation without the crap involved with making your own/config etc.. its an easdy sell. 

Hope it takes off and we see more forays into this because the Shield is good, very well supported and most importantly optimized ports but needs more grunt and this is that. Its amazing how much more efficient these devices have got in terms of power, heat and noise. Give it a couple of years and you'll have the ultimate all in one emulation device for pennies.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 13, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> *I will say it emulates the Wii U flawlessly*. I pretty much exclusively use it in Windows mode and use cemu with playnite so I only need a controller






Have you tried Retroarch? I'm wondering if it can handle Sega Saturn, nat res & crt royale. That embedded Ryzen looks great: 4 cores, 8 threads and TDP: 12-25W, I thought it was just a dualcore but on the paper it looks like a 2200U.

But still, 399 is too much.

PS:  Compared to Series S is too expensive but I do understand the price, they need to make profit and Atari is not Microsoft.

If they sell just the console for 299 later, I will get one, seems to be a great htpc.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 13, 2021)

Can it emulates PCSX2 ?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 14, 2021)

I have double checked and is not as powerful as a 2200g, is more like a Athlon 200GE. It is way to expensive for what it is and what it does.

A CVS is more expensive than a Series S and this one includes a controller that is why better than the PowerA's "Modern Controller". Maybe I do not see the elefant in the room but I cannot understand why someone would spend $399 for this, I mean... is non sense, with that amount you can get a Xbox or you can build a htpc with 2200G that is why better than this.

The emulation on this one is not that awesome... It is as same as my One X. CVS as a console itself is bullshit, it has no games and if you want to do some stuff you need to spend some cash to upgrade RAM and get a M.2 Sata drive and it and take time to setup a Linux Distro because Windows 10 cannot deliver the true potencial this weak ass Atari has.

So, yeah, maybe I'm bitching but for 399 you can afford a second hand Wii U or a brand new Xbox Series S.

This CVS only make sense for Atari fans and maybe people who do not know any better. There are way better alternatives for emulation.

Edit: A Nvidia Shield is way better for emulation than this Atari, you do not even need to spend more cash to upgrade a Shield, on this Atari, besides the 299 for the console without controller/joystick, you need to spend so more for the drive and more ram. Yeah, big deal, this Atari has a CISC CPU and yara yara but is weak asf, the Tegra may be a RISC one but it does the stuff you pay a way better than this Atari, and it does more stuff out of the box, good luck with the performance you could get on Windows 10.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Livekraft said:


> Have you tried Retroarch? I'm wondering if it can handle Sega Saturn, nat res & crt royale. That embedded Ryzen looks great: 4 cores, 8 threads and TDP: 12-25W, I thought it was just a dualcore but on the paper it looks like a 2200U.
> 
> But still, 399 is too much.
> 
> ...




It is a dual core. The CPU is the Ryzen R1606G. Dual Core 4 thread. I haven't tried retroarch, but dolphin works flawlessly as well.


----------



## ital (Feb 16, 2021)

What do you think the platform limits are for this machine in terms of smooth emulation on something demanding? Something beyond Shield TV level as that already handles upto Wii/GC very well along with all the older stuff.


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 16, 2021)

ital said:


> What do you think the platform limits are for this machine in terms of smooth emulation on something demanding? Something beyond Shield TV level as that already handles upto Wii/GC very well along with all the older stuff.



I'd say Wii U/PS2 is the limit. I haven't tried it yet, but supposedly yuzu with the latest update runs at about 20 fps steady on pokemon shield. So there is potential to be even better.

I really don't think the hardware is the limit here (except for PS3/X360 of course). I think the limit is the lack of optimization in emulators. For instance, ever since I started filing bug reports for CEMU performance has been increased in subsequent updates.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Wonder if I could build a pc for cheaper


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wonder if I could build a pc for cheaper




ALWAYS, you just pay the cost of parts


----------



## ital (Feb 17, 2021)

Yawn! People who say things like that are as bad as this:

*



			Why Spend $80 on an SNES Classic When You Can Install Emulators on a Raspberry Pi and Never Shut the Fuck Up About It?
		
Click to expand...

*




https://thehardtimes.net/harddrive/...stall-emulators-raspberry-pi-never-shut-fuck/


People who are buying these aren't buying them because they think "Hey, I wonder if I could build a PC for cheaper?". Its not aimed at people who think like that (ie super nerds) but at casuals, lapsed gamers and people who actually have a life.

For me the form factor, ease of use and relative power to price ratio in an off the shelf unit is the appeal as it could become the new Shield TV as the set top box area lags behind in power whilst gimmicky handhelds are getting ramped up like crazy.

Or, I suppose, I could wonder if I could build a PC cheaper. And complain about sharp knees. Whilst looking like an IRL version of Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 17, 2021)

ital said:


> Yawn! People who say things like that are as bad as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"People have different opinions than I do, so I'm going to needlessly insult and belittle them while doing nothing but make myself look like an asshole waist deep in buyers' remorse that I don't want to admit."


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

ital said:


> Yawn! People who say things like that are as bad as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i hate the assumption that all "nerds" are 5ft 8, and weigh 250 pounds,or are generally unattractive, and have anxiey/social issues, you'd be suprised what kind of life most actually live...irl, also engineers make great fucking money btw, talking about $75-80,000 a year starting salary


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Feb 17, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> i hate the assumption that all "nerds" are 5ft 8, and weigh 250 pounds,or are generally unattractive, and have anxiey/social issues, you'd be suprised what kind of life most actually live...irl, also engineers make great fucking money btw, talking about $75-80,000 a year starting salary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


as it turns out, in a world upheld by machines, the ones that know how to mess with them are significantly better off than the assholes that treat said knowledge like a bad thing, a waste or "not having a life"


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

Plasmaster09 said:


> as it turns out, in a world upheld by machines, the ones that know how to mess with them are significantly better off than the assholes that treat said knowledge like a bad thing, a waste or "not having a life"




the best thing about engineering, it's not just computers! doesn't even matter what field if you're an engineer in honestly , automotive, electrical, mechanical, experimental (physics), computer, architectural, chemical


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

ital said:


> Yawn! People who say things like that are as bad as this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ man, I was just wondering, no need to be an ass, it's not like I was going "um, actually you're a fucking idiot because you could just build a pc for cheaper"


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 17, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> ALWAYS, you just pay the cost of parts



Actually, you can't if you buy completely new due to the extra cost of RAM, nvme, and the case.

And don't give the "just buy used" argument because that adds in a higher failure rate that you wouldn't get from a VCS

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



aadz93 said:


> the best thing about engineering, it's not just computers! doesn't even matter what field if you're an engineer in honestly , automotive, electrical, mechanical, experimental (physics), computer, architectural, chemical



Petroleum engineers have the highest starting salary of any job. Chemical engineers are second.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Actually, you can't if you buy completely new due to the extra cost of RAM, nvme, and the case.
> .



you can pay double the cost of a gaming console, and get a desktop that'll easily last 10+ years, plus you can always upgrade a desktop, as consoles don't really do upgrades (hardware expansions) anymore, you're stuck with what you paid for on day 1, then have to buy another console 3-5 years later and pay it all over again


my desktop is 10 years old ( in sig), over time i added upgrades as needed/wanted


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 17, 2021)

aadz93 said:


> you can pay double the cost of a gaming console, and get a desktop that'll easily last 10+ years, plus you can always upgrade a desktop, as consoles don't really do upgrades (hardware expansions) anymore, you're stuck with what you paid for on day 1, then have to buy another console 3-5 years later and pay it all over again
> 
> 
> my desktop is 10 years old ( in sig), over time i added upgrades as needed/wanted



Definitely, but I'm not talking about paying double the price. I'm talking about paying the same price. Also, you CAN upgrade the RAM, wifi card, and storage on the VCS. The only thing you can't upgrade is the CPU.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> you CAN upgrade the RAM, wifi card, and storage on the VCS.


Wait, really? That's actually pretty cool


----------



## Zhongtiao1 (Feb 17, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Wait, really? That's actually pretty cool



Yup, It supports up to 32GB DDR4 and up to a 4TB M.2 internal.


----------



## djpannda (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Yup, It supports up to 32GB DDR4 and up to a 4TB M.2 internal.


thats dif overkill for a round of "Combat"


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Yup, It supports up to 32GB DDR4 and up to a 4TB M.2 internal.


Now I can run pac man for the 2600 at 4K 120 fps


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Feb 17, 2021)

Zhongtiao1 said:


> Definitely, but I'm not talking about paying double the price. I'm talking about paying the same price. Also, you CAN upgrade the RAM, wifi card, and storage on the VCS. The only thing you can't upgrade is the CPU.




Spend $150 -$200 more and you can just build a desktop that will outperform

Still the vcs is a disappointment, you gotta think in ways atari invented the game console,and lsi "graphics" chips, rip jay miner.

Now they're just kinda like dell or gateway (remember those?)

It seems like they mainly want to cash on what they were instead of trying to actually make a comeback and re-expand the brand , though custom hardware isn't cheap by all means, not for what's left of atari, they dont have the capital to be able to make custom silicon like back in their heyday

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Scott_pilgrim said:


> Now I can run pac man for the 2600 at 4K 120 fps




Pfft you can run that at 10k at frame rates comparable to a high-speed camera

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Also its an atari Amiga, and commodore ST


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 23, 2021)

I do not understand that previous post about SNES Classic... Is not the same scenario as VCS, I mean, this one is kind of a brand new console platform, those classic/mini revivals are just for emulation, and I do believe they are better than a RaspberryPi with a collaborative distro because you do not need to do anything, just plug it on your TV and enjoy.

Do not get me wrong, I know there are a few reasons to spend 399 on this console, but emulation is not one of them, there are better options and again, this one does worst about emulation and gaming than Series S, the only good thing is to use it as a htpc but its performance is not that good if you do not spend on it and if you invest to upgrade it... you may rather spend that budget on a way better rig...

Well, I am nobody to criticize or talk about what you may do with your money, I am just sharing my opinion because I wanted one but is not as good as I thought and is to expensive for what it does :/ For gaming and emulation I do rather spend 299 on Series S... it has a better CPU, GPU, SSD, RAM and a better build controller with a TypeC port, more and better games... you cannot install OtherOS but you can emulate stuff on DevMode. If you are not an Atari dude there is no reason to get it... and if you want a CVS as a htpc... with the ¿600? bucks you will spend on the console plus upgrades... you could build a better rig. This console is just nonsense :/


PS: The vibes I get when I read that this weak low performance ass Atari can handle 32GBs RAM and 4TB M.2 SATA is the same than those folks that get an old cheap ass Pontiac to spend cash and time trying to fixing it because "it look badass" when, in reality, with a fraction of that efford they could afford a Honda Civic or a Ford Mustang in great condition. I just cannot compute it, jajaja. I wondering what you can do with 32GiB with that wussy embedded Ryzen, play Fordnite at 720ṕ/30fps? Emulate Nintendo Wii at 1080p? It is just nonsense, I have nothing against it, as I said: is not my money neither my time.


----------

